# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با زبان C و ++C > سوال: تعداد ارقام اعشاری یک عدد

## ssaammaa00

*سلام

اگه کسی میتونه یه راهنمایی کنه که چه جوری میشه تعداد ارقام اعشاری یه عدد رو محاسبه کرد ؟  (C++‎‎‎)

مثلا 45/985 تعداد ارقام اعشاریش 3

ممنون*. :لبخند:

----------


## sa1378

#include <iostream>
using namespace std;
char a[30];
int i,ans;
int main()
{
    cin>>a;
    for(i=0;a[i]!='.';i++);
    for(int j=i+1;a[j]!=0;j++)
        ans++;
    cout<<ans<<endl;
    return 0;
}

----------


## ssaammaa00

> #include <iostream>
> using namespace std;
> char a[30];
> int i,ans;
> int main()
> {
>     cin>>a;
>     for(i=0;a[i]!='.';i++);
>     for(int j=i+1;a[j]!=0;j++)
> ...



خیلی ممنونم فقط من به ازای هر عددی که غیر از دو رقم اعشاری داشته باشه وارد میکنم تعداد ارقام اعشاریشو 2 میده :(
میشه با آرایه ننوشت؟؟؟ یا فقط همین راهشه؟!

----------


## rm classic

#include <iostream>
using namespace std;
char a[30];
int i,ans;
int main()
{
    cin >> a;
   for( i; i<30 ; i++)
{
if (a[i]=='.')
break;
}  
     ans = strlen(a)-i-1;
    cout << ans << endl;
return 0;
getch();
}

----------

